# Pics and video from Death Ride 2012



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

hello All,

Just wanted to share some pics and video from the Death Ride 07/14.


Death Ride 2012-Tour of the California Alps/5 Passes | Ride Chronicles

2012 Death Ride - 07/14/12 - YouTube

Nancy


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Hard core, congrats!


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! it was quite the challenge riding with thousands of riders!
Apparently there were a few accidents on the descents:

Column - Daniel Borenstein - ContraCostaTimes.com

nancy


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have dun allot of crazy things in my life. That is nuts. You are hard core.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds like a long day, but a fun ride. Congrats!


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Well done! Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------

